# Any advice much appreciated



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

I've been seriously looking at trying to see if its possible to make some money from my photography recently but my online searches don't seem to throw up anything of great value - they all make it sound so easy, but don't convey a lot of practical advice(in my opinion) and i was just wondering if any of you guys had any advice having done it yourselves?

I'm a student and was wondering if i could earn some money on the side to help fund a few "nice" things in life - yes i could do this through a part time job, but there are very few part time jobs going spare in a welsh university town that is the only real mass of population for miles!

I have flickr pro(mainly for the stats and the fact i was approaching the 200 photo limit slightly too fast!) - Flickr: joe_landers' Photostream displaying a large amount of my work thus far

I have my photographic equipment already to take most images i want to, so in that sense i'm kind of set up and ready to go!

Any advice/tips would be hugely appreciated. 

P.S i've tried out the Alamy stock photo library but they've rejected all my images thus far. I'm also signed up for getty image licensing on flickr, nothing has come of that yet!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your flickr shots show that you obviously have a lot of talent. But while talent is required to make any money it alone is never enough. Not very many photographers ever sell a picture - even very good ones.

Some thoughts; 

Work on your composition - study the Rule of 3rds. (Too many of your shots place the subject right in the middle of the frame - for example the horizon in many of your landscapes and those of the monument.)

Learn Photoshop

Maybe volunteer to cover campus events for your school newspaper. 

Work with a photography professor or graphics prof to hone your technique.

Join a photography club. Make contacts through there.

Enter contests - winning might get you noticed.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Another idea might be to photograph local events, then try approaching the local press with your pics - They often pay for good photos :wink:


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

WereBo said:


> Another idea might be to photograph local events, then try approaching the local press with your pics - They often pay for good photos :wink:


I might look into this strategy, quite appealing. I've been trying to follow the student protests and get to one, but always seem to have lectures or other such stuff when they are on. One is planned for later this month, i'll give it a shot


----------



## TheAtheist (May 20, 2006)

yustr said:


> Work on your composition - study the Rule of 3rds. (Too many of your shots place the subject right in the middle of the frame - for example the horizon in many of your landscapes and those of the monument.) *<- Does this lack of obedience to the rule of thirds(of which i'm well aware and have studied) actually detract from the images/make them poor images?*
> 
> Learn Photoshop *<- I'm already compet*ent in something similar (Paint Shop pro photo), do i really need Photoshop?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

my daughter used to make a bit of extra cash taking photo's at kids parties, however patience and a strong will power are needed when working with kids & their parents .. :laugh:


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Send photos of events and happenings to your tv stations. Though they seldom pay, they usually give you the credit. I've sent several weather shots that made it on the air.


----------

